
Supreme Court rules cell phones cannot be searched without a warrant - randomname2
http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/supreme-court-cell-phone-privacy-searches
======
belovedeagle
The current title of this HN post does not indicate this is from 2014.

------
tradersam
> absent special circumstances

Key phrase here.

------
trendia
> a unanimous Supreme Court ruled Wednesday.

Very good sign, in my opinion.

